# GT prices and collectors



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

In very few GT forums do the members discuss prices of Garden Tractors, and many do no allow the posting of Craigslist or eBay ads, one such forum does and uses that opportunity to ridicule GT prices and the sellers, I wont mention the name, but it starts with GTT. They keep posting that they wont or shouldn't comment on prices because it drives prices up, but they continue to do this over and over.They post CL and eBay ads make fun of prices and ridicule people who may want too much for a GT, or maybe they don't, it is after all a subjective issue. However, that's not really indicative to how irrational most of these people are, what really shows their lack of grey matter is that that they want to devalue the very thing they collect in order to acquire it cheap. Then they go about the task of slowly destroying the old GT through over use and abuse. A box store John Deer D160 is 2700.00 but they don't think a restored Bush Hog Javelina is worth a starting price of 3500.00. Whether it is or not isn't even the issue, the issue is that many of the people DO NOT value or appreciate old garden tractors for anything except the cheap price and the ability to use it up and throw it away, or to show it off as a status symbol. GTT really isn't a collector forum and that is one reason the post count continues to drop there and some other forums, the other and main reason is that once many people have used up their old GT they move on, they weren't collectors and never really cared for old GTs, it was just a way to accomplish a task cheaply and in the process destroy a piece of history. Any brain trust of individuals that could help them have left. I prove my point when the owner of the forum posts looking for a PTO switch for a Massey GT when he has multiple site sponsors that sell the the switch. The GT hobby is going to get a lot smaller in a very short time, because so many people are buying and using old GT because they can't afford a new GT or sub compact and they decide to use a 40 year old GT as their primary mower/blower/tiller and ask that machine to do all that with poor or little maintenance. What they will accomplish is they are going to destroy a collector piece for their own selfish needs and when they can't find them any longer they will sell them for scrap and borrow money to buy that new JD 500 or 700 series, IF their wives will let them. Because apparently that's who holds the purse strings in their families, they just hold the purse. These old GTs ought to be revered, collected, and saved, being ingenuous because your a cheap and immature individual doesn't make a person a collector, it makes them a user. I'll be damn glad when the posers, mamas boys, and minions leave the hobby and the hobby becomes about the tractors, not the person.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Still mad that you got banned from there are you?


----------



## wwhijr (Mar 11, 2015)

Sounds like a case of butt hurt to me.


----------



## KenPea (Mar 11, 2015)

OldBuzzard said:


> Still mad that you got banned from there are you?


Apparently!


----------



## KenPea (Mar 11, 2015)

Just so all you folks know, he was Banned from GTTalk for threatening to kill the owner. We let him back in after a while and found out he does not 'play well with others'! Banned again for life!


----------



## KenPea (Mar 11, 2015)

GTcollector said:


> In very few GT forums do the members discuss prices of Garden Tractors, and many do no allow the posting of Craigslist or eBay ads, one such forum does and uses that opportunity to ridicule GT prices and the sellers, I wont mention the name, but it starts with GTT. They keep posting that they wont or shouldn't comment on prices because it drives prices up, but they continue to do this over and over.They post CL and eBay ads make fun of prices and ridicule people who may want too much for a GT, or maybe they don't, it is after all a subjective issue. However, that's not really indicative to how irrational most of these people are, what really shows their lack of grey matter is that that they want to devalue the very thing they collect in order to acquire it cheap. Then they go about the task of slowly destroying the old GT through over use and abuse. A box store John Deer D160 is 2700.00 but they don't think a restored Bush Hog Javelina is worth a starting price of 3500.00. Whether it is or not isn't even the issue, the issue is that many of the people DO NOT value or appreciate old garden tractors for anything except the cheap price and the ability to use it up and throw it away, or to show it off as a status symbol. GTT really isn't a collector forum and that is one reason the post count continues to drop there and some other forums, the other and main reason is that once many people have used up their old GT they move on, they weren't collectors and never really cared for old GTs, it was just a way to accomplish a task cheaply and in the process destroy a piece of history. Any brain trust of individuals that could help them have left. I prove my point when the owner of the forum posts looking for a PTO switch for a Massey GT when he has multiple site sponsors that sell the the switch. The GT hobby is going to get a lot smaller in a very short time, because so many people are buying and using old GT because they can't afford a new GT or sub compact and they decide to use a 40 year old GT as their primary mower/blower/tiller and ask that machine to do all that with poor or little maintenance. What they will accomplish is they are going to destroy a collector piece for their own selfish needs and when they can't find them any longer they will sell them for scrap and borrow money to buy that new JD 500 or 700 series, IF their wives will let them. Because apparently that's who holds the purse strings in their families, they just hold the purse. These old GTs ought to be revered, collected, and saved, being ingenuous because your a cheap and immature individual doesn't make a person a collector, it makes them a user. I'll be damn glad when the posers, mamas boys, and minions leave the hobby and the hobby becomes about the tractors, not the person.


Then why don't you leave?


----------



## KenPea (Mar 11, 2015)

OldBuzzard said:


> Still mad that you got banned from there are you?


Guess he thought I wouldn't find his stupid posts here!


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like you need to go see a Doctor because you don't know your butt from a hole in the ground from what I see.


----------



## KenPea (Mar 11, 2015)

For someone going for a Masters in Psychology, you sure try to work everything in your favor Mike!


----------



## KenPea (Mar 11, 2015)

Be sure to let these folks know how many forums you have been banned from!


----------

